# Millionaire 7ht mag



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

OKAY! LETS HEAR SOME UPDATES ON THE 7HT MAG. HOW DID IT PERFORM FOR SOME OF YOU THAT OWN ONE, WHILE DRUM FISHING OVER THE PAST FEW WEEKS. HOW DID THE DRAG HOLD UP? DID ANYONE LAND A PAPER FISH WITH IT? I KNOW IT THROWS A LONG WAY, BUT HOW DID IT DO WHILE WRESTLING IN A BIG DRUM. I'M VERY ANXIOUS TO USE MINE IN THE SURF. MY 7HT DID VERY WELL:fishing: 

BRIAN


----------



## dpduke5 (Oct 29, 2008)

I replaced the drag washers with Carbontex... 

Only fished it 5 or 6 times. And I know I'm probably in the minority here; but after catching a couple reds in the 30" range with it I don't expect to have any issues with handling larger ones.

Of course I could be proven wrong in the future, but I hope not... :redface:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

No clicker.. no problems.. I don't personally own one, but have casted and reeled in a drum or two on em, earlier in the year. Casts smooth as butter and the mags are excellent! 

Now if I had the $$$$ ...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Still waiting on mine....  I have a friend shipping one to me.

Robert


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Robert.. you will be pleasently pleased. If it isn't up to ur HIGH standards, I know a tackle slut that would take it off ur hands


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

AL_N_VB said:


> ur HIGH standards


LMAO now that is funny right thar...

RObert


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Yep! You're gonna love it. I was on the daiwa uk's website and saw some pictures of paul kerry and the daiwa team testing it out. And after observing each picture, i noticed him using a 7ht turbo with a white or clear mag side plate attached to it. I could be wrong, but i think the 7ht mag is based off the turbo along with the mag system that is used in the high end bass bait casting reels. Whatever they've done, it ended up being a great product!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dpduke5 said:


> Of course I could be proven wrong in the future, but I hope not... :redface:




believe me you won't be disappointed.....
waiting on my second one as we speak.....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> believe me you won't be disappointed.....
> waiting on my second one as we speak.....



Ur killing me Mike.. where's that "green with envy" smiley?

Smoothies has new carbontex drags for this reel already?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

yep they have them. i called and got some for my 7ht mags and the 2 7ht's. the stock ones are not bad but you have to show them a little love.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

blacksand said:


> Yep! You're gonna love it. I was on the daiwa uk's website and saw some pictures of paul kerry and the daiwa team testing it out. And after observing each picture, i noticed him using a 7ht turbo with a white or clear mag side plate attached to it. I could be wrong, but i think the 7ht mag is based off the turbo along with the mag system that is used in the high end bass bait casting reels. Whatever they've done, it ended up being a great product!


That "magnafuge" system or what ever they are calling it now, I have had Daiwa bass reels for a while that have had the same system. I had one for years that had a VERY SIMILAR system if it wasn't the exact one. I put it on the shelf and a few years later when I learned about magging abu's, I went back to it and looked. Then they came out with the 7ht mag. Same principle as what they have been using if nothing else.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> yep they have them. i called and got some for my 7ht mags and the 2 7ht's. the stock ones are not bad but you have to show them a little love.


I was talking with a buddy at the Nationals casting tourney, he had a 7ht for sale. He was telling me the only problem with them was the drag. That Daiwa understands this problem and if you contact them, they will send you new drag washers to put in the free of charge. If I am not mistaken the one he was selling had the upgraded drags. I don't know if it was a certain run of them that had weak drags or what. He told me all I would have to do is contact Daiwa and explain to them what model I have and they will ship it out.

For what it's worth,
Robert


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey robert, 

did you get a chance to go to the daiwa uk site to check out the team daiwa pictures? Very interesting.
Brian


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks Robert. I'll give it a try....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thekingfeeder said:


> I was talking with a buddy at the Nationals casting tourney, he had a 7ht for sale. He was telling me the only problem with them was the drag. That Daiwa understands this problem and if you contact them, they will send you new drag washers to put in the free of charge. If I am not mistaken the one he was selling had the upgraded drags. I don't know if it was a certain run of them that had weak drags or what. He told me all I would have to do is contact Daiwa and explain to them what model I have and they will ship it out.
> 
> For what it's worth,
> Robert


That explains the carbon drags in the new Saltist 20H's. I have a cuz in Italy who travels to UK for business.. may need her to send me a new reel


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*I bought one a year and a half ago* and wrote a short report. I mounted it on a 35 Ballistic and it was good but just didn't come close to what I get out of my spinners. Top end distance that I could get with a bare 150gm was 175 yards and retrieve just was too much work.

Conventional purists will love it, as a fishing reel its performance is great, it does perform well casting and with a drag upgrade it is a good fighting machine.

Speaking as a guy deeply afflicted with a need to try out the newest and best of anything I'm glad I bought it and used it. It was the best casting *fishing* conventional I have ever used . . . and gotten rid of  . . .


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

AL_N_VB said:


> No clicker.. no problems..


and ya'll complain about the Penn 525 Mag and it's soft clicker... make up your minds...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Rockfish1 said:


> and ya'll complain about the Penn 525 Mag and it's soft clicker... make up your minds...



Its all about the aluminum frame and factory mag knob. Apples and oranges.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

al, im that tackle slut you mention. lol
well the only problems with 7ht's if you fish em hard.
is the ongoing problems of a somewhat weak design,
where the gear and pinion mesh. also the drag, which is somewhat weak( easily solved )

other then that. good reels. a little pricey though, brand new.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

*7ht*

I think that I have to try one out. Hard to find though...Can anyone point me in the right direction..


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> http://www.bristolangling.com/1659/Daiwa-7HT-Millionaire-Reel.html
> http://www.veals4carp.com/879/Daiwa-Millionaire-7HT-reel.html
> http://www.poingdestres.co.uk/816/Daiwa-Millionaire-7HT-Turbo-Reel.html
> 
> ...


None of those links point to the MAG model.

Poingdestres has it HERE at £170; dropping out 15% VAT makes it £150 or $240 + shipping at present £/$ exchange.

I have another source in the UK that always has the lowest prices, I'll check it out and post it if he has it.

-----------------

Edited to add, never mind, he's only a couple Pounds less that Poingdestres.


----------



## dpduke5 (Oct 29, 2008)

Try RDT. I know they had some a while back. They were supposed to be getting some more in.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I heard Red Drum Tackle has them. That could be incorrect info though...I don't remember who told me.

Evan


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sgt_Slough said:


> None of those links point to the MAG model.
> 
> Poingdestres has it HERE at £170; dropping out 15% VAT makes it £150 or $240 + shipping at present £/$ exchange.
> 
> I have another source in the UK that always has the lowest prices, I'll check it out and post it if he has it.


Stinkin Google


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I heard Red Drum Tackle has them. That could be incorrect info though...I don't remember who told me.
> 
> Evan


they do sell them. at last check they were waiting on another order to come in. call them and get on the waiting list if you want one.


----------

